# How do you get more smoke from a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker?



## frankiebigboy1 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have read that you can get more smoke by placing a small piece of charcoal in the chip pan and then load the wood chips on top. They say that the charcoal will continue to burn the wood chips even though the heating element has cycled off. Has anyone done this?


----------



## brickguy221 (Oct 3, 2015)

frankiebigboy1 said:


> I have read that you can get more smoke by placing a small piece of charcoal in the chip pan and then load the wood chips on top. They say that the charcoal will continue to burn the wood chips even though the heating element has cycled off. Has anyone done this?


You can also get more smoke by placing some pellets in the chip loader and then dumping then into the chip tray.

Don't put a half a cup or even 1/4 or 1/8 cup, Only put a few like 10-15 pellets or less. I put in less than 1/8 cup one time and had more smoke than you can imagine or ever want. It was terrible that there was so much smoke. I opened the door to let it out. Haven't done that since, but if I wanted a bit more smoke for a short time, maybe I would start with 10-15 pellets or a bit less to start and go from there.


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks Brickguy221, do you have any recommendations on brand of pellets? I have heard that some use binders(glue) that can gum up the smoker.


----------



## brickguy221 (Oct 3, 2015)

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Thanks Brickguy221, do you have any recommendations on brand of pellets? I have heard that some use binders(glue) that can gum up the smoker.


Get your pellets from Todd. https://www.amazenproducts.com/

Most people on this site get their pellets from him as he is known for producing quality pellets.

I don't have enough experience to know if it is good or bad to put pellets into the chip tray, so I can't recommend doing it all of the time. I only did it that one time to give my smoking a short time bump and got more smoke than I wanted by far.


----------



## dr k (Oct 3, 2015)

frankiebigboy1 said:


> I have read that you can get more smoke by placing a small piece of charcoal in the chip pan and then load the wood chips on top. They say that the charcoal will continue to burn the wood chips even though the heating element has cycled off. Has anyone done this?


And a smoke ring!  If you never have used an AMNPS and only chips then five chips at a time so less is better and more frequently so no fires. I put two or three briquettes in the chip tray with the AMNPS for a smoke ring because I'm crazy. I love my ring. I have only put briquettes in my chip tray. I seasoned with my AMNTS before I got the AMNPS. When you burn charcoal in the chip tray and dump out the ash there are no marks, residue or any resemblance that it was even used. It burns hot. Brickguy it's right on. Baby steps. 
-Kurt


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr K, sorry for being stupid but I am a newbie, what is an AMNPS & AMNTS?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2015)

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you for the link. Does this fit in place of the wood chip tray of my masterbuilt smoker? Does it require as outside power source or does the heating element of the smoker heat The pellets? I'm still learning, thanks to all.


----------



## smokeytherobot (Oct 4, 2015)

The charcoal works for me on MES Sportsman Elite. One piece right at the beginning. Might add another for longer smokes! Good luck!


----------



## dr k (Oct 4, 2015)

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Thank you for the link. Does this fit in place of the wood chip tray of my masterbuilt smoker? Does it require as outside power source or does the heating element of the smoker heat The pellets? I'm still learning, thanks to all.


With the link in the post above there should be instructions to read that also come with the pellet and tube smokers. Most light the pellets with a torch or gel alcohol and let it burn for ten minutes and the blow out the flame and let smoke another ten minutes before putting on something elevated off the bottom of the MES so air can circulate around it , keeping it burning. 
-Kurt


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks Dr K


----------



## jted (Oct 4, 2015)

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Thank you for the link. Does this fit in place of the wood chip tray of my masterbuilt smoker? Does it require as outside power source or does the heating element of the smoker heat The pellets? I'm still learning, thanks to all.


Frankieboy, Go to the link and get the number to Amaz-n products and call the owner , Inventor and CEO of the co. In most cases he will answer his phone not always but on several occasions some one else answered. Tell Todd you don't know anything about the use of his products. He has the right  part  for the smoker you have. Go to the source. He will ask the right questions and is a great guy. He won't mislead you.  Jted


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks great suggestion.


----------

